# How often should I let my tortoise out of his enclosure and is it necessary?



## tortoise-kid (Aug 26, 2010)

I built my tortoise a pretty big tortoise table and I was wondering do I need to let him out of it so that he can walk around my house/backyard or is it just not necessary to let him out of his enclosure?


----------



## Madkins007 (Aug 26, 2010)

In my opinion, the table should meet all of its needs, especially having enough room.

However- being outside has a lot of benefits.


----------



## Laura (Aug 26, 2010)

Not really safe to let them wander.. Id build a second safe place for him outside and put him there part time.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 27, 2010)

tortoise-kid said:


> I built my tortoise a pretty big tortoise table and I was wondering do I need to let him out of it so that he can walk around my house/backyard or is it just not necessary to let him out of his enclosure?



Depends on your tort's size...baby torts are very easily lost, while adults are less so.

Let an adult Hermann's have free-run of my home and porch for 19 years, but wouldn't've had she been a baby.


----------



## samstar (Aug 27, 2010)

I let mine out in my garden 1-2 times a week for an hour or two.


----------



## dolfanjack (Aug 27, 2010)

My russian tortiose is alot happier this year being allowed outside then in the past where he stayed inside in is tort table. he gets sun, more kinds of food, and alot of exercise. This years growth ring is much larger then in the past. The drawback is: He escaped three times and it was a miricle I found him. Everytime I thought I had the yard escape proof he found another place. I believe I now have it so they cant escape. Another problem I have is I take them in for the night and sometimes it can take awhile to find them, the longer it takes the more frantic I get. Sometimes they end up in a place I have already looked at. All in all I do think its better to give them outside time. Jack


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Aug 27, 2010)

I agree if its an adult; it should be outside all the time. If its a baby, it should still be outside in a safe enclosure. Indoor enclosures cant replicate its natural habitat. My russian has living outside for the past 4 years and it is happier than ever.


----------



## Ickisrulz (Aug 27, 2010)

I have a baby leopard. I have an inside table that is 2x4 foot. I suppose he'd be OK there 24/7. However, I take him outside every day for several hours. He has a 3x6 foot pen that is covered by wire mesh and sits right on the ground. He really comes to life outside plus gets the benefit of natural sunlight. I'd hate not to give him his outside time. So far he hasn't escaped and I doubt he could.


----------



## dolfanjack (Aug 27, 2010)

My box turtles are to small to be left outside by themselves so I took a sweaterbox ($11.00 at walmart) filled it with dirt at one end planted clumps of grass and tilt it at an angel so there is water for them to swim in and allow them outside in this. they get sunlight and shade and when its really hot I spray them down with water. If I'm going to be gone I put them back inside in there table. work great. Jack


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 27, 2010)

In my opinion, a tortoise should have a big enough enclosure outside, so that this question shouldn't need to arise.


----------



## Tom (Aug 27, 2010)

I like to put tortoises outside for a while every day, but I'm more comfortable with them sleeping inside. I also keep them in on days with temperature extremes.

The exception would be adults of the bigger species. My adult sulcatas live outside, but my youngin's all come in.


----------

